# Lake County, Illinois- RESOLVED



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 5, 2007)

A domestic bunny was dumped in my yard. I cannot keep him, and I contacted many, many groups on Petfinder, including the House Rabbit Society, and none would take him. How do I go about finding him a home? I am in Lake County, Illinois.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello!

I am the one that reccomended the forum to you 


Have you tried the red door shelter??
http://www.reddoorshelter.org/ 

All I can think of is trying to contact some vets in your area, here are some...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11599&forum_id=9

Maybe they can help...

Otherwise, is anyone on here willing to take him, guys?


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh Geeze, so many shelters in that area are so full. I dont think many are accepting rabbits. 

Have you tried posting on Petfinder classifieds? Also posting ads in pet stores and vets offices on bulletin boards may help as well. 

For now, is he safe and inside? Is he eating and pooping? 

Youre a great person for taking him in. People are just awful for dumping these animals that cannot fend for themselves :-(


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 5, 2007)

I believe I sent them an email through Petfinder (I have sent out so many inquiries) which came back twice as undeliverable. I don't believe I have tried to phone them yet. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 5, 2007)

I just posted to Petfinder classifieds. I wasn't aware I could do that, so thank you for the suggestion. As of now, bunny is living with a neighbor who rehabs birds, so she was willing to house him. She in fact had given me lots of bunny supplies to use for the days that I have him. I found out that a local Petco would take him, but I really don't want to send him there to perhaps meet with the same fate that brought him to my yard.


----------



## katt (Aug 5, 2007)

could you tell us more about him?

like his size, what his personality is like. . . any way to post a photo?????

petfinder is good at helping, lots of people look at the classifieds on it. . .


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 6, 2007)

Contacted Red Door, they are full. They suggested Heartland in Northbrook, just sent them a note. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 6, 2007)

He (we think it's he) is dark grey, probably small to medium size (I don't know rabbits) and lop eared. He likes to be out of his crate, and is very inquisitive. He seems to like being around people, but is hesitant to be reached for, although he seems to warm up to new people after awhile. He was using his litter box about half the time, although he kept the rest of his crate clean - used the corner of the laundry room when out and about.He likes to eat corn and greens I picked from the yard. Didn't seem to like his rabbit chow. He really is a personable little guy.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

He sounds like a sweety!

I hope heartland can take him 

Just for future refrence, corn isn't so good for them, but no biggy


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 6, 2007)

Where is Lake County? I don't suppose you have any idea if he is neutered or not?


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 7, 2007)

Lake County Illinois is Northeastern Illinois, North and West of Chicago. Couldn't really even tell what sex it is...... ALSO since I posted on this site and the Petfinder classifieds, I'm getting some interesting emails, such as someone in Utah wanting to pay for shipping the rabbit to him, and winning a lottery in Arizona. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

*bluebeetlemom wrote: *


> ALSO since I posted on this site and the Petfinder classifieds, I'm getting some interesting emails, such as someone in Utah wanting to pay for shipping the rabbit to him, and winning a lottery in Arizona. Anyone know what's up?


Yes, that happened to me, too. They are scams. Ignore them.


----------



## bluebeetlemom (Aug 7, 2007)

I am happy to report that a local rescue is going to take bunny!


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats great news


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 7, 2007)

Yay! Glad to hear it!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2007)

Terrific news that a rescue had space to accept him. TF


----------

